#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Which is the best java CMS in the market?

## Bhavya

CMSes are platforms for administering and managing website content. There is no rejecting that CMSes are significant in today's web environment. Java-based CMSes are receiving pretty a lot of consideration recently, especially for enterprise websites, because of the modern, scalable, open source technology behind them.

Can you guys suggest me the best Java-based CMS?

----------

